# Eric, 45mm offset on mk4 jetta?



## SniperFX (Jan 3, 2002)

Eric, I want to buy a set of of 4, 17x7.5" Mille Miglia Spider Sport wheels. The lug pattern is 5 x 100mm and the offset is 45mm. Will these fit a 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0? Or will I need spacers......and if so will I experience any vibrations due to them? Thanks.


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Eric, 45mm offset on mk4 jetta? (SniperFX)*

Definitely gonna need spacers. Best offset is 35, so 10mm spacers will do.


----------



## SniperFX (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Eric, 45mm offset on mk4 jetta? (TurboDave18t)*

Thanks. Do you know if they will work on my jetta if they are wrapped with 205/45/17s. Everywhere I see, people have them on 225/45/17s. I'm trying to decide if I should buy these wheels and tires, but I don't want to get stuck with something that won't fit right. Wondering if I should hold out for tires wheels with 35mm offset and tires that are 225/45/17s?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric, 45mm offset on mk4 jetta? (SniperFX)*

It's a Honda Civic fitment. Why not just get a wheel engineered for a VW?


----------

